# New Species of Blindsnake discovered in Brazil



## Jamesss (Aug 2, 2012)

Scientists discover new species of 'blind snake' in Brazilian river (and please stop sniggering at the back) | Mail Online

Found this article...yeah.


----------



## Shotta (Aug 2, 2012)

li saw a thread like this before on the same thing but the pics are different 
definately would not want to see that thing in a dark alley....


----------



## Mo Deville (Aug 2, 2012)

looks like a huge slug!


----------



## K3nny (Aug 2, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> looks like a huge slug!



thats an interesting way to describe your nether regions 
the 2nd pic gives me a clue tho why it was called that way in the other thread


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Aug 3, 2012)

That wasn't recently discovered. lol.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2012)

Not to mention it's not a blindsnake...


----------

